# Trout time! Hopedale louisiana



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The trout fishing in gear and full throttle. Live Campo shrimp is the ticket under corks and on the bottom. The fish have really turned on this last week and the weather is cooperating. Fishing traditional summer patterns Reefs points and rigs.
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHERBE FISHING & HUNTING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry havent been on lately. Still looking good Captain! Hoping to give you a call in the fall after the noseeums die


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

When I was a kid 50 years ago, my Grandpa would take me to Shell Beach and we would get our Shrimp and a wooden skiff from Mr. Blackie. Awesome place.


----------

